# Abacos



## wallm (Jun 30, 2003)

I would like to "stretch my legs" a bit with my next charter. I have chartered a number of times, owned a boat, etc. I have been thinking of going from Ft Lauderdale or Miami out to the Abacos. This would entail a couple of days of open water sailing each way. I do not know if any of the south Florida charter companies will allow one to book such a charter. Does anuone have advice?


----------



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

There are charter companies in the Abaco Islands. If it were me I would not waste valuable sailing and sightseeing time (not to mention adding four to six days to the charter budget) crossing the Gulfstream.

If you want to charter in Florida ... plan a sail to Bimini and maybe the Berry islands.

The Bahamas are closest from Stuart, Fl.

regards,
Mark L.


----------

